# Schools near Mirdif



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello folks,

Moving to Dubai in Jan from the UK and frantically trying to find a school near Mirdif. 

I'll be working in Deira City Centre and Mirdif seems like one of the better options given rentals and commuting distance.

The boys are 7 and 5 and that's class's 1 and 3. Any help with regards to English schools nearby would be greatly appreciated.

cheers

I


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

HI,
Here are some schools in Mirdiff


Taaleem Education - Taaleem


Welcome to Star International School - Mirdif
The Star School International doesnt have a lot on their web site yet- I believe it is a newer school.

This school is in Deira:
DIS Home

GEMS - GEMS Royal Dubai School


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Many thanks Sgilli. Much appreciated.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Littleover_Ram said:


> Many thanks Sgilli. Much appreciated.


Littleover Ram

Another school which is near Mirdif is Cambridge International School - follows British Cirriculumn. This is the only school that we can get our youngest in to - Although several thoughts are putting me off as its the only school out of loads that can actually accept all 3 of my children and also their fees are also some what cheaper!! We are actually going out to visit 4 school this weekend - this being one of them - will let you know how we get on if you want.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

GEMS - Cambridge International School, Dubai - About Us

This link is for Cambridge International.( which I believe is in Garhoud-not too far from Mirdiff)


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Many thanks Dallan that would be of great help. Its so difficult to get a feel for things when still abroad. What year group are you struggling to get your youngest into?

I've also sent off an e-mail to the Star International school mentioned above, have you any experience of them?

Thanks you for your help.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Littleover_Ram said:


> Many thanks Dallan that would be of great help. Its so difficult to get a feel for things when still abroad. What year group are you struggling to get your youngest into?
> 
> I've also sent off an e-mail to the Star International school mentioned above, have you any experience of them?
> 
> Thanks you for your help.


I am planning to come over in April and looking to get my youngest in to year 1, but from all my mails to schools from rec all the way up till they leave secondary places are pretty much sparse! I haven't looked at the Star International School sorry.

But as I said will let you know how we get on - other schools that we are visiting are Dubai British School,DESS and DESC. Although none of these are in Mirdif! 

Debbie


----------



## athmikka (Mar 24, 2009)

*cambridge international*

Hi there
iam also looking to put my daughter in cambridge..did u get a chance to visit the school..any other information regarding the school..would be great if u can share..
thanks and regards





dallan said:


> Littleover Ram
> 
> Another school which is near Mirdif is Cambridge International School - follows British Cirriculumn. This is the only school that we can get our youngest in to - Although several thoughts are putting me off as its the only school out of loads that can actually accept all 3 of my children and also their fees are also some what cheaper!! We are actually going out to visit 4 school this weekend - this being one of them - will let you know how we get on if you want.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there

We did visit the school in Nov when we went out for a look and see and although the school was ok we decided not to apply for places. Although it is an International School following a British system when we visited we were put off through several issues so decided to look at other schools. Also after visiting several areas decided against living in Mirdif and to go towards the Lakes and Springs. We also looked at Dubai British School and went with them and have managed to get all 3 children in there (14,12,6).

If I can help any further please feel free to PM ( you have to post 5 times in order to be able to do this) - where are you moving from and when are you planning on arriving?

Regards

Debbie


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,

We decided to live in Mirdif and looked at a three schools. Uptown School was very full and we could only get ona waiting list at best. That narrowed it down to two - Royal Dubai School and Star International. 

Star International is a new school and at the moment has a small area housing years 1 through to 4 or 5 I believe. They'll move to the adjoining much larger premises in September ready for next year. Its all constructed but just being kitted out I understand. The smaller area will then house the kindergarten classes whilst the bigger bit will become a fully fledged school up to year 8 or 9 I should imagine. The headmaster is excellent and very helpful indeed. The school is well located, pretty central in Mirdif and away from other schools so traffic should be ok.

Because they couldn't offer a year 3 place for one of our sons (they don't have enough children for a year 3 just yet) we decided to go with Royal Dubai (a Gems school) in the end. Both our boys are there (years 1 and 3) and are enjoying life there. Its a well established school now with excellent facilities. Its just outside Mirdif but not by much and the bus service is very good as it picks the children up from their doorsteps.

Hope this helps but feel free to get in touch if you need any further info.


----------

